# Fuente Fuente Opus X and Arturo Fuente difference?



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

What's the difference between Fuente Fuente Opus X and Arturo Fuente Opus X other then about $40.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

All of the Opus X cigars are Arturo Fuente's. The one that is marked Fuente Fuente is a particular vitola. It is 5-5/8 x 46. 

Now there are a few other Opus X blends, such as Angel Share, Lost City, and Forbidden X. These can vary significantly and many times specialty vitolas are only available. Some of these would be the Chili Pepper, Scorpion, BBMF, LBMF, Flying T, etc. These specialty vitolas can command much much more than a regular Opus X, just because they are so rare. For example, Opus X BBMF (Maduro) are available for $ 100.00 ea at Casa Fuente in Vegas. (Granted it is Vegas, and everything is more expensive in Vegas).

The Lost City blends are usually not any more expensive, and are reasonably priced. They seam to be the most available of all the Opus X brands, but they are a different blend of tobacco then the others, and not aged quite as long.

I know this probably didn't answer your question, but the short answer is that there are a lot of different series and vitolas of Opus X that will effect different prices.


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

The brand is technically called "Fuente Fuente OpusX," but you almost never see people refer to it that way. Usually they will just say "OpusX" for short. Whatever you want to call it, Arturo Fuente is the manufacturer. If you check out their website, you will see that they refer to the cigar as "Fuente Fuente OpusX" in every sentence, normally not just "OpusX."

http://www.arturofuente.com/#/fuente-fuente-opusx

Like Andy already said, it can be even more confusing because there is also a particular vitola within the line also called "Fuente Fuente." This is just one size of many that are available.

As for price, it has been discussed a million times on this forum. The actual retail price of the normal OpusX line is really not that bad--somewhere in the $10-15 per stick range. However, many online sites charge a ridiculously high markup on the cigars due to the demand for them. I have seen them as high as $30-40 per stick.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I saw a lot of members said the the OpusX was a very fine cigar. I have a friend who I see about twice a year and he will be coming over for the superbowl in February. I wanted to get a couple and rest them and treat him to a nice cigar.

I saw the Arturo Fuente Opus X Perfeccion X was $12, but the Fuente Fuente Opus X was like $45 (checked on Famous for prices). Since I get easily confused, I couldn't understand the price difference and thought maybe I was looking at a different stick then what the members were commenting on.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Keep your eyes open because when they are released they'll only be around for a short while ( few days, last time). I believe they usually come out around fathers day and the Christmas holiday but someone else will need to confirm that.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Price aside, the difference in blend between the two is:






.


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

I see what you mean. Famous-Smoke has two different "brands" listed on their website, "Arturo Fuente Opus X" and "Fuente Fuente OpusX." Why they did this is anyone's guess, but what I can tell you is that they are all technically "Fuente Fuente OpusX."

The $45 ones you see come from the Opus22 box set which is an annual collection of very rare vitolas. These are special shapes, sizes, and wrappers that are outside of the standard OpusX line. That is the typical price of those, and in fact, seems like even a little bit lower than typical retail prices (those often go for up to $60-65).

Even the normal OpusX like you see on their "Arturo Fuente Opus X" link are very, very good smokes. You will not go wrong with these. Sadly, you will most likely not find these for sale on Famous-Smoke because of their rarity. They usually only sell them on their auction website, Cigar Auctioneer, where you will end up paying inflated prices.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok, ok. Maybe size and shape. 

Just a word of warning. A fresh Opus will disappoint. Spend the extra and get a Lost City if your gonn have it in the nectar couple years.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> Just a word of warning. A fresh Opus will disappoint.


Awe c'mon Matt... Not always... Depends from year to year & vitola to vitola IMO. :thumb:


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

At $12 each pick up six of the Arturo Fuente Opus X Perfeccion X. Smoke one each in Feb and age the other 4. Dam good price might I add.

Enjoy,


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> Awe c'mon Matt... Not always... Depends from year to year & vitola to vitola IMO. :thumb:


So far that been my experience. But that's just my opinion. If I'm gonna smoke an Opus early it'll be a Lost City. Don't get me wrong, I love Opus. But only when they have a few years on them.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I had an Opus X years ago and it was SO strong I couldn't finish it. My head was spinning and didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Cannon500 (Mar 20, 2012)

I've only had one Opus, and frankly don't remember much about it. I did pick up two Power Rangers a couple of months ago. They went into the 'aging' section of my humidor, where any cigar that goes in stays for a 2-year minimum. We'll see when their sentence is up if I can make myself put them back in for another 2-year term.


----------



## ATCarp (Sep 24, 2012)

are they not aged properly at the fuente factory or what? or are they just so strong that they're unbearable without aging?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

ATCarp said:


> are they not aged properly at the fuente factory or what? or are they just so strong that they're unbearable without aging?


IMO, they are just so much better with age. Fresh they are very strong and although good, it's just too much pepper power for my liking. I know people who don't like Opus aged and only have them fresh. Most people who have a fresh Opus will find them to be overrated. Usually the same group who have an aged Opus will admit to them being worth the wait.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

There was a review that Smoke One did with a rested and an aged Opus that is can help to better explain it.


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

That's what I look for.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

i'll take an anejo over an opus 99% of the time... I recently was gifted a tiny opus that was phenomenal... too bad I could not find any info on it.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> IMO, they are just so much better with age. Fresh they are very strong and although good, it's just too much pepper power for my liking. I know people who don't like Opus aged and only have them fresh. Most people who have a fresh Opus will find them to be overrated. Usually the same group who have an aged Opus will admit to them being worth the wait.


Correct Matt...

Fresh Opus X's are a waste of money IMO....problem is for a cigar that expensive, 3 years is too damned long for me to wait. Just my personal philosophy (this is where my signature comes from, actually).

However, I agree, aged, they can be real good-- REAL GOOD.


----------

